# Looking For A



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Moon Clip Extractor Tool For .45acp & .357 , Who Has Them And Ware Can I Buy 1 :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dillon Precision: Moon Clips B. Demooner Tool: Tools

Brownells (all sizes, same location): Extended 10mm Clip Stripper : MOON CLIP STRIPPER | Brownells

Google page of many types: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&.....1ac.1.34.heirloom-hp..0.15.2655.GA2BCkPJ6u4


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dillon Precision: Moon Clips B. Demooner Tool: Tools
> 
> Brownells (all sizes, same location): Extended 10mm Clip Stripper : MOON CLIP STRIPPER | Brownells
> 
> Google page of many types: Moon-clip tools - Google Search


 Thanks Steve ! Just Order It !


----------

